# Six Month Work Contract?



## Starla (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello,

I wonder if someone could answer my hypothetical question. (Please keep in mind I am not a 'highly skilled worker', a doctor or student but I do have special training that certain companies require).

If I were offered a job in the UK for say, for a 6 month contract from a UK company...and in that 6 months, I found a different company that wanted to hire me permanently, would I have to go back to the US until the new company got me a work permit?

I really would love an answer for the first question but here is another one....if I get a work permit for a company in the UK and in that time get fired or have to quit, is there a designated amount of time I have to find a new job or would I absolutely have to go back to the US first?

Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Mind you this isn't an official answer <g> but it is based on my experience with a company getting me a visa to work in the UK. They don't seem to be quite as anal as the US about making you return to your home country if there is a visa change in the works.

I arrived in the UK before my visa was completed, so entered as a "tourist." A couple weeks later, when my visa came through, I went on a business trip to the Netherlands, where a colleague handed over my newly issued visa. And when I returned, I handed the nice officer my visa, declaring my intent to stick around and work. Once that was stamped, and my passport validated, I had to register with the local police station and I was official.

If you were to change jobs, I suspect you could just nip across the border for a weekend and return with your new visa to re-enter the country again. (Though this was a while ago - 15 years, to be precise - and they do keep changing the rules.)

I don't know what the rules are in the UK, but in the US if you lose the job your visa is based on, you generally have 30 days to leave the country (or find another job and renew your visa).


----------



## once a jolly swagman (Jan 3, 2008)

The company for which you work is obliged to notify the immigration when you resign or are given the flick....Considering their costs I would suggest it bad form to leave one company for another. By the way tell them you want your airfares paid before you leave for the country. There are some "overseas" companies which are comprised of con men women and swinish behaviour and who deserve to lose employees as I found in Vanuatu (I stayed much to their chagrin as the main contractor warned them not to pull the stunt they were trying to pull...but they got me by never paying me out quite a sum of money, but then, that's the behaviour of opportunistic ex dual bankrupt apron wearing billy goat..."riders") You never know what these people see as being to their own benefit until you are there. I suggest you email the immigration department where you are going and ask them....or do it immediately you get your work permit or during the interview as a breezy non specific question..."what happens if they want me to leave early..or I wanted to change jobs...do I need a new work permit?" The answer is probably "yes" because the employer is the guarantee for the one you are getting. If I was going to change I'd ask the new employer to make an application and have it ready for approval when you resign..and a week's notice would be moderately decent. Check your contract very carefully for penalties and nonsense about not being employed there for "xx" months or years afterwards..you don't have to sign it...you might say "I might really like the place and want to stay on after we are finished so I don't want to limit myself". You may find 'pro-rata repayments of our costs and expenditures ' if you depart early...Have your wits around you and remember...you have every right to negotiate but don't be silly..decide what is important and raise it...you do have to sacrifice something of an old life when going abroad unless you are irreplaceable!! A far better relationship would be formed all around..in respect..if you finish your 6 months with one and then go to another, however all that is your choice..but know exactly your limitations and the immigration department's policies. Cheers


----------



## Starla (Oct 13, 2007)

*6 months*



once a jolly swagman said:


> The company for which you work is obliged to notify the immigration when you resign or are given the flick....Considering their costs I would suggest it bad form to leave one company for another. By the way tell them you want your airfares paid before you leave for the country. There are some "overseas" companies which are comprised of con men women and swinish behaviour and who deserve to lose employees as I found in Vanuatu (I stayed much to their chagrin as the main contractor warned them not to pull the stunt they were trying to pull...but they got me by never paying me out quite a sum of money, but then, that's the behaviour of opportunistic ex dual bankrupt apron wearing billy goat..."riders") You never know what these people see as being to their own benefit until you are there. I suggest you email the immigration department where you are going and ask them....or do it immediately you get your work permit or during the interview as a breezy non specific question..."what happens if they want me to leave early..or I wanted to change jobs...do I need a new work permit?" The answer is probably "yes" because the employer is the guarantee for the one you are getting. If I was going to change I'd ask the new employer to make an application and have it ready for approval when you resign..and a week's notice would be moderately decent. Check your contract very carefully for penalties and nonsense about not being employed there for "xx" months or years afterwards..you don't have to sign it...you might say "I might really like the place and want to stay on after we are finished so I don't want to limit myself". You may find 'pro-rata repayments of our costs and expenditures ' if you depart early...Have your wits around you and remember...you have every right to negotiate but don't be silly..decide what is important and raise it...you do have to sacrifice something of an old life when going abroad unless you are irreplaceable!! A far better relationship would be formed all around..in respect..if you finish your 6 months with one and then go to another, however all that is your choice..but know exactly your limitations and the immigration department's policies. Cheers



Thank you for the advice! I actually didn't mean to imply that I would leave the company that offered me the 6 month contract...I just meant that while I was working for them, if I found a company who wanted me permanently after my 6 months was up with the first company...would I need to go back to the US. Ideally, I would work for the first company for many years to come...but if that can't happen, then I wanted to know what my options were.

Thank you! And I hope you are doing better with your employment now than you were with the billy goat riders!


----------



## once a jolly swagman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Starla ..ok ..there was a lot in my reply, which is worth taking on board .The morality of what you were pondering has practical consequences as I said..because your employer is effectively your sponsor. He has a bond to pay also, most likely. Check how long you have in the country once unemployed, you may find it enough to break cleanly and have another job and work permit created. Don't underestimate what I said about contracts...the employers in this kind of work are not fools but some will treat YOU like one if you let them...read comprehend question and negotiate. I was not being critical but trying to place a perspective on what you "might' do or "might be asked to do" because every employment is a story in the step up the ladder of life. It has been well said that when you get to the top, the only direction left is downwards (here is sideways of course if you don't go downwards) but better to avoid the backwards steps. My employer thieved from me in many ways but at the end of the day he lost the battle he created because he desperately wanted me to resign and so made life hell. I held out and got the respect of those around me who would have been left in the lurch had I gone...instead HE lost their respect and was forced to abide by the letter of the contract instead of getting away with murder as usual.I made a mistake I admit..I trusted the employer even though the alarm belles began to ring when my fares were not paid as requested, prior to my departure...in fact I am still owed the taxes amongst other things. I am 60 and well experienced both as employee and employer...and still got caught...so I am advising you from many years of "being around" 

Pathological liars like the ones I was employed by infuriate me, I admit. You may notice I wrote billy goat "riders" because there is another word in the true expression which I won't try to use!....The term relates to being a member of the "society with secrets" In my comments I am speaking particularly about the "Islands"...Contract work on mainland taxpaying countries may (note "may") be more trustworthy but any place which employs backpackers has to be scrutinised as to wages and conditions. Looking at the way employees are mistreated in very many companies, especially companies enjoying Government incentive payments, tells you why it has become "not pukka old chappie" to ask about salary and conditions..he first thing you ought to know after the job description. 

The old business decency has been steadily replaced by the new era of opportunism...as opposed to opportunity. The idea of "we don't talk about wages unless you are the successful candidate means...'we are happy to waste anyone's time preparing resumes, paying for postage, waiting, waiting...but don't expect anything from us to help you decide whether it's all worthwhile anyway..don't expect even an acknowledgement or a statement within a few days suggesting you try elsewhere,"..

The amateurism of contemporary management has become ingrained through its repetition in business management courses...the blind leading the blind but using sales pitch management stories...They don't know the deeper sense of management after personal opportunism. Management of any business should be, in general terms, about training respect results and opportunity to better one's self and in doing so, better the company and through that giving "word of mouth" recommendation of the company's products. 

People in the majority dont employ others to give them a good life but to give themselves a good life. If you employ someone on contract, that contract should display your respect for them by completely clear conditions which ensure that person's time with you is productive for them and for the business. People should not be "used"...nor should they "use" the employer in my views of commerce.My views are not the ones of ambitious people but then...I don't see "getting ahead" as requiring ambition....rather a steady stream of building yourself into a desirable commodity but a commodity whose humanity and integrity are the clothes you wear throughout life, if you see what I mean.

Don't take what I say and make it your own outlook..all I am suggesting is "think about it and think about your own integity in every job, but don't ever letany job destroy you. Make a quiet and logical case to yourself and/or your employer about a problem and if unresolved...consider your options. Cheers


----------

